# How much do you tip your hairdresser??



## Colorlicious (Apr 28, 2007)

O.K. guys so my friends and I were having a discussion and wanting to know what is customary to tip the person who cuts you hair? Is there like a certain percentage?? What do you guys do? What is your haircut is like $40? how much would you tip?


----------



## Ashley (Apr 28, 2007)

It is customary to tip at least 15%. Plus a separate smaller tip for the person who shampoos your hair.


----------



## KimC2005 (Apr 28, 2007)

I am one of those tippers that every hairdresser wishes she had. I typically tip a little more than 15%.


----------



## butterflyblue (Apr 28, 2007)

It depends on what she has done. If it involves cut and color then I usually tip $20.00.

When it is just a haircut, then I tip $10.00.


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 28, 2007)

My cut/color typically runs about $70 so I usually give anywhere from $10 - $15 depending on how much stuff she does to it.


----------



## erica_D (Apr 29, 2007)

I've never really tiped for services based on a percentage, more or less based on my satisfaction with the service itself. I've never left my hairstylist with less than a $10 tip and the most i've given is $20 (usually when there's multiple things being done) and as for the assistant who shampoos your hair, usually $5


----------



## Jackie (Apr 29, 2007)

funny...im going to school for cosmo..and when i do clients hair..they r extremely cheap!!!! the most ive gotten is $5.. well i know im still in school..but they dont let just anyone do clients hair..u must know how to do it before hand.. but still..its very depressing..when i go to salons i would tip 10..just for hair cut..


----------



## erica_D (Apr 29, 2007)

you'd be surprised to see how cheap some people can be, esspecially if they've never made their earrings from tips before in their lives. i've come to notice (through waitressing and similar jobs) that the more money someone makes, the less likely they are to leave a good tip, they dont realize how much of a difference it will make.

the way i look at it, if i recieve service from some place weither it be the hair salon, the tattoo shop or a restaurant if i plan on going back I better leave a good tip if I want those people to remember me and continue treating me well, when you take care of the people who serve you, they're going to be more likely to give you the best of themselves


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 29, 2007)

Um it just depends on how good of a job they do.


----------



## candaysee (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeh, I usually go by how good they did a job and also how much I can afford....


----------



## LisaM07 (Apr 29, 2007)

10 dollars


----------



## realmccoy (Apr 29, 2007)

_"Always overtip!" quote from Steve Martin in My Blue Heaven _I can guarantee that you will never have to wait in line again!I recently found out it was customary to tip the stylist 10-15% I am an ex-server so I have always tipped 20%, I know that by overtipping has some priceless benefits, no cancellation fees, I never have to wait, just the opossite, I get bumped ahead of the non-tippers, the service is always personal and outstanding. I really love getting my hair done at the beauty school, I feel it's safer because the instructor is right there and the students really listen to what I want. Besides, the services are a bargain. Just because I'm saving money doesn't mean I skimp on the tip. They charged me $60 for a complicated cut and color so I tipped $20 the same percentage as if I had paid $100 anywhere else.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 30, 2007)

It costs me anywhere from $60-$80 when I go in, and I normally tip $10-$15. No one's complained, and they're always appreciative... I reckon others don't tip as well


----------



## lovecharm (Aug 6, 2007)

i normally tip 10-15$ depending


----------



## YourOneAndOnly (Aug 7, 2007)

it depends on how satisfied i am, whether they treated me good, and how much i can afford


----------



## SimplyElegant (Aug 7, 2007)

I tip about 25 percent.


----------



## FeliciaMarie (Aug 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jackie_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif funny...im going to school for cosmo..and when i do clients hair..they r extremely cheap!!!! the most ive gotten is $5.. well i know im still in school..but they dont let just anyone do clients hair..u must know how to do it before hand.. but still..its very depressing..when i go to salons i would tip 10..just for hair cut.. Same. But our clients will tip a good amount depending on what we do. 
That's the reason I just promote myself and bring my own clients in! Better tips. I did an updo the other day and got a 20 dollar tip. I was amazed!


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 8, 2007)

I give 20%. I am a Table Games Dealer and I work for tips.


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 9, 2007)

i always tip 10, 15 if i am also getting it colored. if i have a different colorist than teh person doing my hair, then they both get 10.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *PrettyFlowers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just got a hairut (trim) and two colour highlights for $127.00. I left a $10.00 tip.
Did I under tip the guy?

I'm afraid so. The customary 15% would've been $19.05.


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 9, 2007)

I think the norm is 15-20%. I think I tipped 15% last time- I paid only $23.50 I think, before the tip...


----------



## mem636 (Aug 9, 2007)

First off I've been going to my girl for, gosh, 7 years?! I absolutely love her and would never even dream of going anywhere else.

Anyways, when I go in to see her it is usually for a trim and high-lights. Also, I do have a lot of hair, it is extremely thick.

It ends up costing my a little over $100 before tip. I tip around 20%.

I think it depend on your relationship with your stylist. If you just go to random people then I'd probably only do 15%. But when you've been seeing someone for a long time you want to treat them well, cause they'll do the same.

IMHO it is better to over tip than under tip! (I am also an ex-server)


----------



## mayyami (Aug 9, 2007)

Err.. i don't tip, I don't know anyone else who tips.

I recon they overcharge anyway. no need for tips.


----------



## ivette (Aug 10, 2007)

really good haircut- 20%

if its ok or fair- 10% (i think)

owner/propietor of business- not neccessary to tip

( some customers give a gift in lieu of a tip)


----------



## Jessiica69 (Aug 10, 2007)

15% but if it's really well done I tip more lol ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SierraWren (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It is customary to tip at least 15%. Plus a separate smaller tip for the person who shampoos your hair. But I tip about 18% standardly--20% if I really love how my hair looks!


----------



## farris2 (Aug 11, 2007)

I over tip since I work for tips as well.


----------



## shan808shan (Sep 19, 2007)

I give 20% also. I am also in the service industry and know how it is to make our living off of tips.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 19, 2007)

i try to tip 20%, sometimes more if they did excellent job and were not too pushy on me


----------



## Ashley (Sep 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SierraWren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif But I tip about 18% standardly--20% if I really love how my hair looks! I usually tip 20% too, 15% if I am unhappy with the service.
I only said 15% as a general standard guideline, but I have read that this is gradually changing to 20%.


----------



## xQueenOfHeartsx (Sep 19, 2007)

depends, i usually only get a cut and not color, so 10$ish


----------



## glued2mac (Sep 22, 2007)

I usually tip about 15%, more if I am extremely satisfied.


----------



## jaybe (Sep 25, 2007)

I used to tip until I found out my hairdresser earns about Â£10K more than me!! I was shocked. Hairdressers in good salons are paid well in the UK. No-one in the UK works for tips so we are not used to tipping - only for good service in restaurants and such. When I go to the US I always tip at least 15-20% because I realize service workers earn from their tips. Most British people don't realize this. We're not really cheap we're just not used to tipping.


----------

